
Tesla Approaches Terminal Decline - SA500
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4122890-tesla-approaches-terminal-decline
======
IBM
Jim Chanos, a famous short seller known for his Enron short (and who's also
shorting Tesla), often refers to the book The Seven Signs of Ethical Collapse
by Marianne Jennings [1] when talking about identifying financial frauds.
Here's a brief summary of it [2]. It's eerie how many apply to Elon Musk and
Tesla.

[1]
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FPVKVA/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008FPVKVA/)

[2] [https://www.scu.edu/ethics/focus-areas/business-
ethics/resou...](https://www.scu.edu/ethics/focus-areas/business-
ethics/resources/seven-signs-of-ethical-collapse/)

------
dmode
Seeking Alpha has been predicting Tesla decline for a decade and had been
shorting it's stock. It's a FUD article.

~~~
tristanj
SA is a blogging platform. SA does not write these articles, independent
contributors write them. Forbes and HuffPo have a similar system.

------
zwily
Seeking Alpha is bearish on Tesla! News at 11.

------
speeq
> if one then assumes that Tesla will be able to miraculously achieve a 12%
> net margin per car (more than Audi does for its A4 series or BMW

Given that the "Add Enhanced Autopilot" and "Full self-driving capability"
features are basically a $9k software update, I think the Model 3 is going to
have some interesting margins once they scale up production.

------
Tiktaalik
Harsh truths here.

>... As long as 1) wealthy consumers in western nations but also China are
eager to seek indulgence by way of green-washing and, 2) are in search of a
Steve Jobs replacement persona onto which they can project their hopes for a
gleaming future and, 3) are disillusioned with the establishment and its
leaders, the company will likely succeed to raise cash again.

> The Tesla narrative is based on an illusion, a contradictio in adjecto - the
> promise that humankind can shop and consume itself into a sustainable
> future. However, even a million Teslas on the world’s roads will not impact
> the environment for better or worse. It is a systemic issue.
> ...Sustainability and promoting the purchase of raw-material consuming
> heavyweight products are mutually exclusive.

~~~
jacob019
I don't want a Tesla because they're green. I want one because they're wicked
fast, because they provide full torque from a dead stop. Because I hate the
gas station. Because the interior is both luxurious and minimalist. I want one
so much, and I could care less about the environmental impact. Long term,
electric cars will fully replace the ICE because they're simpler, faster, and
cheaper.

~~~
dogma1138
They aren’t that fast they have good acceleration but you’ll top out very
quickly and your car will throttle down because your battery pack overheats.

The breaks, suspension and handling is also poor.

Want a fast car? A Maclaren 650 Spider can be bought for the same price or so
a a new Tesla 100D its much faster and much more fun to drive.

The ludicrous mode in a Tesla is a gimmick nothing more nothing less.

And if you think that the Model S is luxurious then you need to step into a
mid range BMW or a Benz, Tesla looks good but feels very cheap.

So far if you want luxury and a low impact then the plug-in hybrids form BMW
are the way to go you get about 30 miles on battery which is more or less
within the commute range of many people, a proper luxury as far as the finish
goes and at less than half the price of the Model S.

I can buy a new BMW 330e today for less than £35,000 a Tesla would start at
about double that.

------
_Codemonkeyism
"And then, as long as 1) wealthy consumers in western nations but also China
are eager to seek indulgence by way of green-washing and, 2) are in search of
a Steve Jobs replacement persona onto which they can project their hopes for a
gleaming future and, 3) are disillusioned with the establishment and its
leaders, the company will likely succeed to raise cash again."

------
horsecaptin
Securities news outlets that feed on your euphoria and insecurity:

\- Investor Daily

\- Seeking Alpha

\- The Motley Fool

\- Amigo Bulls

\- Jim Cramer

\- Zero Hedge [edit: adding this. I'm sure there are a bunch more]

They are SEO mills.

~~~
spondyl
As someone who rarely follows securities but is interested nonetheless, what
outlets would you recommend if any?

~~~
horsecaptin
Even people who are avid followers constantly get played. My advice if you
rarely follow them is to let the news trickle in through reputable channels
(WallStreet Journal, The LA Times etc.).

Learn about the industry, it's history, the major players, and then try to see
how the company you're interested in fits into the picture. There are
communities (subreddits) dedicated to those companies and although they are
biased, you can also check out the competing company's communities. Try to
judge for yourself if you think that the product or service that the company
offers adds the market value that their market-cap claims it does. See if you
can learn about the company's customers and how they're doing. Hows the
economy as a whole doing? What about geo-political / climate situation - how
large a role does it play?

Then, wait. Let things soak in a little. Keep asking questions.

Of course, most people will never do this. I myself am a victim, and let me
tell you - I've lost a lot of money by not doing my own homework.

~~~
spondyl
Ah, thanks!

Finance is one of those things I find interesting and would like to learn more
about for "fun" and general knowledge purposes but (un?)fortunately, I'm not
looking to invest. Maybe after a few years, who knows, haha.

